
Microsoft made a better MacBook Pro - owenwil
https://char.gd/blog/2018/the-surface-book-2-is-a-better-macbook
======
rbanffy
If only they could make a better macOS than macOS...

------
humbleMouse
Too bad you can't run docker natively on it.

